# Help- how do you attach photo of item for sale



## MURPHYSIMBA (Apr 22, 2007)

I have an item for sale and need help on how to attach photo of item 
Thanks


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Hi, when you are composing your message click on the 'Upload Attachment' tab in the options panel under the main window. From then on in it's self explanatory.


----------



## MURPHYSIMBA (Apr 22, 2007)

Cheers - all sorted now


----------

